
Kilo: A text editor in less than 1000 LOC with syntax highlight and search - okket
https://github.com/antirez/kilo
======
Esau
I hope the author gives people the option of turning off syntax highlighting
or to set a no colors option. Sometimes I find Vim annoying because it doesn't
have a command line option for this; like Emacs does.

~~~
uniclaude
Vim does:

    
    
       vim file -c ':syntax off'

~~~
Esau
I'll have to give that a try when I get home. Thanks.

------
okket
"Does not depend on libcurses, directly emits VT100 escapes on the terminal."

